# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Hỏi thông số step này?

## vancong88

Chào các bác, em mới vào nghề mà gặp con step này chưa biết các thông số về dòng điện, bước góc của nó là bao nhiêu. Bác nào gặp con tương tự hoặc biết thì giải thích hộ em tí ạ. THanks các bác!

----------


## ABCNC

Cho mình ké thớt này nhé, mình cũng sợt G mà ko thấy thông tin mấy con này, ko biết phải alpha step ko, bác nào biết thông số em nó chỉ mình giúp, cám ơn

----------


## anhxco

> Chào các bác, em mới vào nghề mà gặp con step này chưa biết các thông số về dòng điện, bước góc của nó là bao nhiêu. Bác nào gặp con tương tự hoặc biết thì giải thích hộ em tí ạ. THanks các bác!


Bạn chụp luôn cái hình tổng thể, phần dây dợ lên luôn cho dể đoán.

----------


## nhatson

> Cho mình ké thớt này nhé, mình cũng sợt G mà ko thấy thông tin mấy con này, ko biết phải alpha step ko, bác nào biết thông số em nó chỉ mình giúp, cám ơn


step closeloop của sanyo ah
http://www.sanyodenki.com/contents/p...del_no_pb.html

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Bác Nhatson tận tình quá,  :Smile:  mình đã xem catalog ở link trên, nhưng mà vụ điện đóm thì khó quá thật sự thì mình ko hiểu gì lắm, mà con này nó size 50, ko vô cái khung nào cả. Ko biết chỉ dùng 4 dây motor, ko dùng cục encorder gì ấy ở phía sau có vấn đề gì ko ? Bản thân phần cái motor là step bình thường phải ko ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhatson tận tình quá,  mình đã xem catalog ở link trên, nhưng mà vụ điện đóm thì khó quá thật sự thì mình ko hiểu gì lắm, mà con này nó size 50, ko vô cái khung nào cả. Ko biết chỉ dùng 4 dây motor, ko dùng cục encorder gì ấy ở phía sau có vấn đề gì ko ? Bản thân phần cái motor là step bình thường phải ko ạ


cụ cứ cắm vào step drive 2 phase là chạy, nếu là loại dùng Drive DC thì chạy ngon, nếu là loại dùng drive AC thì chạy hơi rung tí

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ít nói

> cụ cứ cắm vào step drive 2 phase là chạy, nếu là loại dùng Drive DC thì chạy ngon, nếu là loại dùng drive AC thì chạy hơi rung tí


em lo nó ko chạy tốt . thôi cứ cố kiếm driver rồi thử

----------


## Gamo

Mấy con step có encoder đời mới như thế này ở Xì Gòn có ko ta? Em đang kiếm vài em làm thí nghiệm Hybrid Step Servo  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy con step có encoder đời mới như thế này ở Xì Gòn có ko ta? Em đang kiếm vài em làm thí nghiệm Hybrid Step Servo


setp có encoder thì sang cụ Nam ah
bãi thỉng thoảng cũng gặp ah

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng goài, nhưng mà chưa thấy loại nào đẹp thế  :Wink: )

----------


## ABCNC

> Hehe, đúng goài, nhưng mà chưa thấy loại nào đẹp thế )


Cũng ko phải loại đời mới gì đâu ạ, nó theo combo của thằng Koganei; vì mặt bích nó size lỡ cỡ (50) chứ ko bác có step thường e đổi với bác cũng được vì vô tay e mà ko sử dụng được cũng phí.

----------


## Gamo

Chùi, uổng quá, em thì đang có hộp step 2 pha, 4 con, mặt bích 56 mới toanh, lực kéo có vẻ khủng, còn trong hộp. Bác mà ở SG thì em chạy qua ngay,  đổi hộp step lấy 3 con này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

sếp này ở cần thơ , muốn đổi chác cũng dễ lắm , ra chành xe Sang Thuỳ gửi hàng và nhận hàng là xong mà.  Mấy con step này hiếm có drive lắm , vì anh em không rành nên không mua và kết quả vào ve chai hết , nhớ lúc trước bác Quảng có bán cả 1 bộ luôn mà , hình như Hot Boy Nhat Son mua về sưu tập mà.

----------


## Gamo

À, hôm trước ổng giao lưu ở Lý Thường Kẹt với mọi người đúng hem?

----------


## ít nói

> sếp này ở cần thơ , muốn đổi chác cũng dễ lắm , ra chành xe Sang Thuỳ gửi hàng và nhận hàng là xong mà.  Mấy con step này hiếm có drive lắm , vì anh em không rành nên không mua và kết quả vào ve chai hết , nhớ lúc trước bác Quảng có bán cả 1 bộ luôn mà , hình như Hot Boy Nhat Son mua về sưu tập mà.


nếu có driver em cũng cần 1 bộ sưu tầm. Ko biết HOt boy đó có mấy bộ nữa

----------


## ABCNC

> Chùi, uổng quá, em thì đang có hộp step 2 pha, 4 con, mặt bích 56 mới toanh, lực kéo có vẻ khủng, còn trong hộp. Bác mà ở SG thì em chạy qua ngay,  đổi hộp step lấy 3 con này


Khà khà, cốt 8 là e chơi luôn với bác (vì combo này có sd bánh răng dây đai, cốt 6 phải chế cháo). Bộ này mua của Quangnguyenck89 bên mục Bán ấy (530x350) bài #52: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/31...ac-bac-D/page3

----------


## nhatson

> sếp này ở cần thơ , muốn đổi chác cũng dễ lắm , ra chành xe Sang Thuỳ gửi hàng và nhận hàng là xong mà.  Mấy con step này hiếm có drive lắm , vì anh em không rành nên không mua và kết quả vào ve chai hết , nhớ lúc trước bác Quảng có bán cả 1 bộ luôn mà , hình như Hot Boy Nhat Son mua về sưu tập mà.


báo cáo, em ko có mua vì có lẽ chủ nhân cũng thik giữ sưu tầm

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... thanks bác  :Big Grin:  mấy con của em toàn cốt 6 mới buồn chứ, thôi để dịp sau, dạo này đang ghiền servo. Bác vào SG nhớ alo mọi người nhé, đi cafe tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------

ABCNC

----------


## vancong88

Động cơ em trên của em cấp 480 xung thì được 1 vòng, thì bước của nó là 0.75 hay là 45 vậy các bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Động cơ em trên của em cấp 480 xung thì được 1 vòng, thì bước của nó là 0.75 hay là 45 vậy các bác.


360/480 = 0.75o

b.r

----------

vancong88

----------


## CKD

> Động cơ em trên của em cấp 480 xung thì được 1 vòng, thì bước của nó là 0.75 hay là 45 vậy các bác.


Cái của bạn là 2 phase hay 3 phase hay 4 phase.
Nếu 2 phase thì thường góc bước là 1.8o hoặc 0.9o tương đương 200spr hoặc 400spr
Nếu 3 phase thì thường góc bước là 1.2o tương đương 300spr
Nếu 5 phase thì thường góc bước là 0.72o tương đương 500spr

Nếu khác đi thì botay.com, mình chưa gặp bao giờ.

----------

vancong88

----------


## vancong88

> Cái của bạn là 2 phase hay 3 phase hay 4 phase.
> Nếu 2 phase thì thường góc bước là 1.8o hoặc 0.9o tương đương 200spr hoặc 400spr
> Nếu 3 phase thì thường góc bước là 1.2o tương đương 300spr
> Nếu 5 phase thì thường góc bước là 0.72o tương đương 500spr
> 
> Nếu khác đi thì botay.com, mình chưa gặp bao giờ.


Của em là 2 pha. Nó đang lắp trên máy nên em cứ cấp xung cho nó quay. Bác cho em hỏi cái tỉ số i trên động cơ có nghĩa là gì trong tính toán góc quay không ạ?

----------


## CKD

Con này tính thế này có qua hộp số chưa vậy?

----------


## vancong88

qua rồi bác ạ, nó đang lắp trên máy nên em đánh dấu vào cái trục quay luôn để đếm thì thấy 480 xung là 1 vòng.

----------


## CKD

Vậy thì hơi lạ.
I=60:1 theo một số tài liệu là tỷ số truyền 60:1. Mà nếu đúng 480 xung/vòng (đã qua giảm tốc) thì 1 xung motor quay được 1/8 vòng à. Nếu bước vậy thì lớn quá.
Mà tìm hiểu về ASTRO thì thấy.. phần nhiều phục vụ làm ảnh ọt này nọ. Bác cũng chơi chụp thiên văn như anhcos à?
Sao bác không chụp tổng thể bộ motor xem thế nào nhỉ?

----------

vancong88

----------


## vancong88

> Vậy thì hơi lạ.
> I=60:1 theo một số tài liệu là tỷ số truyền 60:1. Mà nếu đúng 480 xung/vòng (đã qua giảm tốc) thì 1 xung motor quay được 1/8 vòng à. Nếu bước vậy thì lớn quá.
> Mà tìm hiểu về ASTRO thì thấy.. phần nhiều phục vụ làm ảnh ọt này nọ. Bác cũng chơi chụp thiên văn như anhcos à?
> Sao bác không chụp tổng thể bộ motor xem thế nào nhỉ?


Em không chơi ảnh ạ  :Big Grin:  đây là cái motor đang được lắp trên 1 bàn cân tự động, để chiều em chụp cái phần đầu hộp số cho bác nhìn. Hôm qua em thử nó tính theo cái i và grad thì xung = 60*360/22.5 = 960 xung. lúc cấp 960 thì thấy nó quay 2 vòng, thế là cấp 480 thì được 1 vòng. nếu tính cả giảm tốc thế này thì bước của nó phải là tận 45 độ.

----------


## hadenki

> Cho mình ké thớt này nhé, mình cũng sợt G mà ko thấy thông tin mấy con này, ko biết phải alpha step ko, bác nào biết thông số em nó chỉ mình giúp, cám ơn
> Đính kèm 5055


Dòng này là AC servo đời cổ, driver dùng loại 24V công suất cỡ 30 or 50W
Search trên Gg sẽ không có tài liệu đâu, nếu quen anh nào người Japan làm lĩnh vực này hy vọng sẽ có
Nhưng nếu không có driver thì thua

----------


## nhatson

> Dòng này là AC servo đời cổ, driver dùng loại 24V công suất cỡ 30 or 50W
> Search trên Gg sẽ không có tài liệu đâu, nếu quen anh nào người Japan làm lĩnh vực này hy vọng sẽ có
> Nhưng nếu không có driver thì thua


có 2 điểm em thấy lạ
1. servo em nghĩ cần phải có encoder
2. trên thân motor ghi là Schrittmotor ~ stepper motor

----------


## vancong88

Đây là toàn bộ cái chỗ động cơ đấy đây ạ, các bác xem có phải cái hộp số nó nằm ở trên đấy ko?

----------


## CKD

Theo những thông số trên motor thì có vẻ đúng.
I=60:1 -> tỷ lệ 60:1.
22.5o là góc bước.
1 vòng 360o thì = 360/22.5 = 8 bước/vòng motor là đúng rồi.
Tỷ số là 60:1 -> 8 * 60 = 480 bước/vòng (có giảm tốc).

Vấn đề còn lại là tại sao motor bước với góc lớn thế, driver step loại full/half chắc chạy được.

----------


## hadenki

> có 2 điểm em thấy lạ
> 1. servo em nghĩ cần phải có encoder
> 2. trên thân motor ghi là Schrittmotor ~ stepper motor


Cái anh nói là của Sanyo denki
Hồi xưa mua mấy bộ có cả driver rồi nhét vô góc

----------


## vancong88

> Theo những thông số trên motor thì có vẻ đúng.
> I=60:1 -> tỷ lệ 60:1.
> 22.5o là góc bước.
> 1 vòng 360o thì = 360/22.5 = 8 bước/vòng motor là đúng rồi.
> Tỷ số là 60:1 -> 8 * 60 = 480 bước/vòng (có giảm tốc).
> 
> Vấn đề còn lại là tại sao motor bước với góc lớn thế, driver step loại full/half chắc chạy được.


360/22.5=16 mà bác. mới đầu em cũng tính thì là 960 bước/vòng. nhưng cấp xung thì lại thấy 480 xung đã được 1 vòng nên chắc bước của nó là 45 độ ạ. Cái điểm e đánh dấu là trên cái trục vitme đấy ạ (e gọi là vitme ko biết đúng ko  :Big Grin: ) Em chạy thử bằng tb6600 thì quay bình thường ạ. trc đó có thử bằng cái tb6560 thì bị cháy mất  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Hic hic.. mình bấm máy tính kiểu gì thế không biết  :Big Grin:

----------


## ABCNC

> Mấy con step có encoder đời mới như thế này ở Xì Gòn có ko ta? Em đang kiếm vài em làm thí nghiệm Hybrid Step Servo


E đã bó tay với con này  :Smile:  , bác ở SG phải ko, nếu còn có hứng thú thì e gửi tặng 1 con (2 con kia tháo đít rồi), bác cho địa chỉ nhé.

----------


## CKD

Em cũng có sưu tầm mấy con step có encoder nè.. bác Gamo có hứng thú thì cafe trao tay nhé.. không thì em để ngâm tiếp  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Gamo

Ôi giời ơi, đưa đây ngay  :Cool:  :x :x :x

----------


## Tuấn

> Chào các bác, em mới vào nghề mà gặp con step này chưa biết các thông số về dòng điện, bước góc của nó là bao nhiêu. Bác nào gặp con tương tự hoặc biết thì giải thích hộ em tí ạ. THanks các bác!


Trên cái tem của bác nó ghi :

ASTRO- ĐỘNG CƠ BƯỚC SAS 80
1,2 ohm
ĐIỆN 24 V
22,5 độ / nửa bước

Ngoài ra em tịt he he  :Smile: 

catano của em nó đây, cột bên phải là tiếng Anh roài he he  :Smile: 

http://www.astro-motoren.de/fileadmi...renkatalog.pdf

----------

